
Ask HN: Where do you go to get your technical blog posts / articles proof read? - tobz
I&#x27;m starting to try and be more diligent about blogging: learn new things, be forced to understand them well enough to write about them, etc.<p>The thing is, though: I don&#x27;t have a good barometer of whether or not what I&#x27;m writing actually <i>does</i> make sense.  I wish I could post it somewhere, ideally somewhere related to the target audience, to have it proof read and suggestions made.<p>Where do all of you turn to in order to get your technical posts polished up?
======
tenken
I'd suggest have a co-worker read it.

Other than that I'd suggest a writing class or private tutoring. The other
obvious recommendation is to use tools like spellcheckers, etc while
composing.

~~~
tobz
Yeah, I'm worried about both the technical aspect -- did I correctly
understand and explain this algorithm? -- and the quality of the writing -- do
you understand what I meant here as I described doing a "depth-first search"
on a binary tree? -- and trying to think of the best place to get both of
those examined.

It feels like getting the quality down implicitly depends on getting the
technical veracity sorted, but I don't write enough to really know which one
is more important, hence my dilemma. :D

